# Biting fly trap - Have you tried this one?



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love this trap!! It attracted tons of flies. I hung it in the barn and the flies stopped bothering the horses. There is a lot of surface area because of the design which means it doesn't have to be replaced as often. A very good fly trap! Recommend


----------

